# 1969 GTO exhaust manifolds



## GTO-1969 (Jul 3, 2011)

Does anyone know what the correct casting numbers are for the exhaust manifolds on a 1969 GTO with the standard 400CU 350HP motor. I've got several different answers on line and I can't find anything concrete. Seems everyone on line has the casting numbers mixed up for "high performance" the lower HP special order 400 and the 366HP Ram Air motors. I need the standard 400/350 HP #'s. Thanks!


----------



## Grubest63 (Sep 11, 2011)

Looked this up in my 69 GM Body manual and if I am reading it correctly, 490144 is the Std. 400 LH manifold and 490142 is the RH number. Hope this helps.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

My book says Std. Left is 480602 and right is 9796992. Of course RA & RA IV are different. What do you have on the car now???..Les


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just went and looked at mine that are sitting on the shelf. Sorry but they are so rusty they are illegible.

I would upgrade to RA manifolds, only real difference between the RA III and the H.O.


----------



## GTO-1969 (Jul 3, 2011)

FNG69 said:


> My book says Std. Left is 480602 and right is 9796992. Of course RA & RA IV are different. What do you have on the car now???..Les


I've got a rusty set of old headers; they were installed years ago by a prior owner that was not very mechanically inclined. The transmission lines are all bent and dismembered to get them out of the way of the headers. The dipstick is in the same shape. Also the linkage to the tramsmission from the steering column is in the same shape. I'd like to get an original set of manifolds back on but I can't get a real answer on what the stock casting #'s were. The posting just before yours makes a little sense as the casting #'s are consecutive. I have a set of manifolds that are #'s 9796992 and 9782810 but 1 has a common middle port (where the 2 middle cylinders are) and the middle port on the other is separated by a divider between the middle cylinders; this looks like the "D" shape used to describe the manifolds in some postings. They just don't look like a matching set to me although wallace racing says they are correct? Pontiac Exhaust Manifolds - Wallace Racing
What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's about 50 50 for the #'s to be nonconsecutive, my 64 are L-9773442 & R-545467. Your 9796992 is a right & D port isn't it. Looks like you just need a left. My numbers for you came out of the "The GTO ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA's Pontiac GTO/GT-37 Illustrated Identification Guide.":shutme

We need somebody with a orginal 69 to jump in here......Les


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I went up in my attic where my parts stash is and dug out my original manifolds. Drivers side #9782810-A, Passenger side #9796992 2. These were on the standard 350hp 400ci 4-barrel automatic with air. Enjoy!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

manifolds were not consecutively numbered, since one side had been carried over for several years while the other was updated because of the chassis \ frame changes.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't mean to hi jack this thread but "pontiac" is correct numbers are not sequential. The one manifold with a single open center port and the other with divided D ports is not unusual either. I have a 1968 and the factory manifolds on it are not sequentially numbered and the LH side is divided in the center and the RH side is open.


----------



## GTO-1969 (Jul 3, 2011)

*1969 400/350HP exhaust manifolds*



69Goatee said:


> I went up in my attic where my parts stash is and dug out my original manifolds. Drivers side #9782810-A, Passenger side #9796992 2. These were on the standard 350hp 400ci 4-barrel automatic with air. Enjoy!


Thanks 69 Goatee and everyone else for helping out. The best info. comes from you guys out in the real world and not always from old books and references. My casting #'s are the same as what you listed above; only my 9782810 has a "D" at the end where yours has an "A" and my 9796992 has an "8" at the end where yours has a "2". I guess that last letter or number might have something to do with a date or manufacturer. Anyway thanks to everyone, I do feel like I have a valid set of stock manifolds to put back on (and straighten out some of the last owners' mess!) GTO-1969


----------



## GTO-1969 (Jul 3, 2011)

GTO-1969 said:


> I've got a rusty set of old headers; they were installed years ago by a prior owner that was not very mechanically inclined. The transmission lines are all bent and dismembered to get them out of the way of the headers. The dipstick is in the same shape. Also the linkage to the tramsmission from the steering column is in the same shape. I'd like to get an original set of manifolds back on but I can't get a real answer on what the stock casting #'s were. The posting just before yours makes a little sense as the casting #'s are consecutive. I have a set of manifolds that are #'s 9796992 and 9782810 but 1 has a common middle port (where the 2 middle cylinders are) and the middle port on the other is separated by a divider between the middle cylinders; this looks like the "D" shape used to describe the manifolds in some postings. They just don't look like a matching set to me although wallace racing says they are correct? Pontiac Exhaust Manifolds - Wallace Racing
> What do you think? Thanks!


Thanks 69 Goatee and everyone else for helping out. The best info. comes from you guys out in the real world and not always from old books and references. My casting #'s are the same as what you listed; only my 9782810 has a "D" at the end where yours has an "A" and my 9796992 has an "8" at the end where yours has a "2". I guess that last letter or number might have something to do with a date or manufacturer. Anyway thanks to everyone, I do feel like I have a valid set of stock manifolds to put back on (and straighten out some of the last owners' mess!) GTO-1969


----------

